
It's Airborne - tomohawk
https://www.straitstimes.com/world/united-states/239-experts-with-one-big-claim-the-coronavirus-is-airborne
======
verdverm
[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23738164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23738164)

Also, the title should be the one from the article when possible

